# Need To Build a One Room Cabin



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

My sister is possibly coming to live on the farm with us. Rather than adding on a bedroom, I'd like to build her a one room cabin attached to the main house by a deck. She has been living in a very tiny basement apartment without any real windows. 

She doesn't know we're doing this for her and I'd like to make it happen fast. I'm wondering if I would be better off with a kit or ordering something like a small hunting cabin. Would've just added a bedroom but we have dogs and she has two tiny tiny dogs and I think she'll need her own space anyway. 

Does anybody have any ideas for me? My husband doesn't have any more time off this year which is why I'm looking at prefabs/kits versus just stick building. She will be spending as much time as she wants in the main house, so something 12x16 would be ample. She isn't able to do a lot of cleaning so small is good. I'm not having much luck finding local people that build camp size cabins. So fire away if you can give me some ideas, Kathy


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Home Depot has built it yourself and most locations have people that will build it for you.

Columbia 12 ft. x 16 ft. Wood Storage Building Kit-18218-1 at The Home Depot


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

You might look at Derksen Buildings if they are available in your area. You can rent to own (although it is much more expensive to do it that way) or buy the buildings. Built by Mennonites. Good quality. They will deliver the pre-made buildings to your site. They have cabins as well as storage buildings.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Lelands -- Lelands Industries - Call 877-227-6157 :.: Storage Sheds, Mini Barns, Log Cabins, Metal Buildings, Gazebos, Playhouses :.: -- a bit pricier than the prefabs you get at Home Depot, but much better built and they will build out as far you want. Look at their cabinettes for ideas. Built by Mennonites.

If they are too expensive, then HD and Lowes both have storage buildings that can be outfitted as cabins -- I like the gambrel barn style myself as you can put a platform across the back either for sleeping or storage.


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks to you all for the leads, going to look now.


----------



## simplegirl (Feb 19, 2006)

You night try searching the web for portable buildings in case none of these are available in your area.


----------



## bignugly (Jul 13, 2011)

This site has several different types of housing plans you can get some ideas from: Housing &mdash; NDSU


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

I came across a new term - shabins aka converted sheds. There are plenty of sites with info on how to convert a shed.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This is probably my favourite small cabin site. They are built from scratch but easy to do. Plus the forum/ community is extremely helpful. I think some folks have also taken pre-built sheds and made them into small houses. 
Cottage, cabin & small country home plans


----------



## mike554 (Jun 9, 2012)

I can build a 12x16 timber frame shed for 2000.00. It can be covered with sip panels which make it very energy efficient. The price is just for the timber frame. I have a picture of one that size that I can email you (haven't taken the time to learn how to post pictures on here).


----------



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

[/url] shapeimage_2 by http://www.flickr.com/people//, on Flickr[/IMG]

OK, since we are in a serious hurry and my husband can't get any time off, we are biting the bullet and having it built. The most important thing is to just get it ready ASAP. Sometimes you gotta! The same guys that did our addition to the house are coming back to do this too. I think its cute and I think she will love it! This ones 12x24 so a bit bigger for her.


----------



## trbizwiz (Mar 26, 2010)

Since it is 10 feet larger than you planned you might consider a small half bath with a composting toilet and a sink for those uh oh moments in the middle of the night. Probably would not add $1000 to the deal, but would add a great deal of comfort.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Looks like the 24' includes the porch....James


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

What a cute little home it will be and how nice a sister you are!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

The porch will take up about 4-6', so the actual usable dimensions will be 12x18-20' -- anything smaller and she'll probably feel too closed in. The nice thing about the design you chose is the area above the porch provides for a lot of storage. 
I too second the half bath idea. Although I did live in a 10x20 Morgan building for a year with just a sawdust toilet that slid under a table. Not elegant, but it did the trick. I showered at chuch and used a 5 gal. Igloo water container for my other needs.


----------



## frankva (May 21, 2009)

She will love it. 
Will need horseshoe for the front door, and hanging basket off a porch post.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

I would love to have that in the mountains for a hunting cabin.........


----------



## Brooks WV (Jul 24, 2010)

Where in WV are you?

~Mark
Brooks Mountain Farm - Home


----------

